# The Satanism Thread (LaVeyan)



## Nox (5 Jun 2004)

Here's some interesting information on a little cult... really strange and awkward, begins to let you think about what others might personally believe, spiritually.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*Brief blurb in case you don't feel like reading a lot:*
_
ETHOS OF STRENGTH
Satanism has a world to win - to take back from the systems and religions of the masses. Satanism is Life itself, the workings of Nature, of the Cosmos. It is the quest for human excellence... for man becoming god. It is the law of the survival of the fittest, and thus a rebellion against all those who seek to drag mankind down by the dead weight of "equality" and "world brotherhood". It is the ethos of the strong - in Will, Mind & Body. Satanism destroys that which is weak and corrupt so that the best in Life may triumph and lead mankind to higher levels of Being. 

Satanism is both creative and destructive, representing the cosmic balance of Life & Death. Without destruction, the rotten and decayed cannot be cleared away for new life. just like a garden is weeded, Satanism weeds out the rotten and decayed amongst humanity and its societies. 
_

And now, here's the unabridged version:

*The following Five-Point Program reflects attitudes which allow others to decide whether they wish to align themselves with Satanism or not. Each is necessary for Satanic change to take place. When asked what we're "doing", here's the answer:*

1) Stratification--The point on which all the others ultimately rest. There can be no more myth of "equality" for all--it only translates to "mediocrity" and supports the weak at the expense to the strong. Water must be allowed to seek its own level without interference from apologists for incompetence. No one should be protected from the effects of his own stupidity. 

2) Strict taxation of all churches--If churches were taxed for all their income and property, they'd crumble overnight of their own obsolescence, and the National Debt would be wiped out as quickly. The productive, the creative, the resourceful should be subsidized. So long as the useless and incompetent are getting paid, they should be heavily taxed. 

3) No tolerance for religious beliefs secularized and incorporated into law and order issues--to re-establish "Lex Talionis" would require a complete overturning of the present in-justice system based on Judeo-Christian ideals, where the victim/defender has been made the criminal. Amnesty should be considered for anyone in prison because of his alleged "influence" upon the actual perpetrator of the crime. Everyone is influenced in what he or she does. Scapegoating has become a way of life, a means of survival for the unfit. As an extension of the Judeo-Christian cop-out of blaming the Devil for everything, criminals can gain leniency, even praise, by placing the blame on a convenient villain. Following the Satanic creed of "Responsibility to the responsible," in a Satanic society, everyone must experience the consequences of his own actions--for good or ill. 

4) Development and production of artificial human companions--The forbidden industry. An economic "godsend" which will allow everyone "power" over someone else. Polite, sophisticated, technologically feasible slavery. And the most profitable industry since T.V. and the computer. 

5) The opportunity for anyone to live within a total environment of his or her choice, with mandatory adherence to the aesthetic and behavioral standards of the same--Privately owned and controlled environments as an alternative to homogenized and polyglot ones. The freedom to insularize oneself within a social milieu of personal well-being. An opportunity to feel, see, and hear that which is most aesthetically pleasing, without interference from those who would pollute or detract from that option. 

*What the - There are Satanic Sins? Yep, nine of 'em.*

1) Stupidity--The top of the list for Satanic Sins. The Cardinal Sin of Satanism. It's too bad that stupidity isn't painful. Ignorance is one thing, but our society thrives increasingly on stupidity. It depends on people going along with whatever they are told. The media promotes a cultivated stupidity as a posture that is not only acceptable but laudable. Satanists must learn to see through the tricks and cannot afford to be stupid.

2) Pretentiousness--Empty posturing can be most irritating and isn't applying the cardinal rules of Lesser Magic. On equal footing with stupidity for what keeps the money in circulation these days. Everyone's made to feel like a big shot, whether they can come up with the goods or not.

3) Solipsism--can be very dangerous for Satanists. Projecting your reactions, responses, and sensibilities onto someone else who is probably far less attuned that you are. It is the mistake of expecting people to give you the same consideration, courtesy, and respect that you naturally give them. They won't. Instead Satanists must strive to apply the dictum of "Do unto others as they do onto you." It's work for most of us and requires constant vigilance lest you slip into a comfortable illusion of everyone being like you. As has been said, certain utopias would be ideal in a nation of philosophers, but unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately, from a Machiavellian viewpoint) we are from that point.

4) Self-Deciet--It's in the Nine Satanic Statement but deserves to be repeated here. Another cardinal sin. We must not pay homage to any of the sacred cows presented to us, including the roles we are expected to play ourselves. The only time self-deceit should be entered is when it is fun, and with awareness. But then, it's not self-deciet!

5) Herd Conformity--That's obvious from a Satanic stance. It's all right to conform to a person's wishes, if it ultimately benefits you. But only fools follow along with the herd, letting an impersonal entity dictate to you. The key is to choose a master wisely instead of being enslaved by the whims of many.

6) Lack of Perspective--Again, this one can lead to alot of pain for a Satanist. You must never lose sight of who and what you are, and what a threat you can be, by your very existence. We are making history right now, everyday. Always keep the wider historical and social picture in mind. That is an important key to both Lesser and Greater Magic. See the patterns and fit the things together as you want the pieces to fall into place. So not be swayed herd constraints--know that you are working on another level entirely from the rest of the world.

7) Forgetfulness of Past Orthodoxies--Be aware that this one of the keys to brainwashing people into accepting something as "new" and "different", when in reality it's something that was once widely accepted but is now presented in a new package. We are expected to rave about the genius of the "creator" and forget the original. This makes for a disposable society.

8) Counterproductive Pride--The first word is important. Pride is great up to the point you begin to throw out the baby with the bathwater. The rule of Satanism is if it works for you, great. When it stops working for you, when you've painted yourself into a corner and the only way out is to say, "I'm sorry, I made a mistake, I wish we could compromise somehow," then do it.

9) Lack of Aesthetics--This is the physical application of the Balance Factor. It is important in Lesser Magic and should be cultivated. It is obvious that no one can collect any money off it most of the tome so it si discouraged in a consumer society, but is an essential Satanic tool and must be applied for magical effectiveness. It's not what's supposed to be pleasing--it's what is. Aesthetics is a highly personal thing, reflective of one's own nature, but there are universally pleasing and harmonious configurations that should not be denied.

*Ok, that's great. But do you guys worship satan or what?*

No. Satan is not a physical deity, or an ephemeral deity, or sometimes both. Satan is an icon - a symbol.

 Satan represents indulgence, instead of abstinence! 
 Satan represents vital existence, instead of spiritual pipe dreams! 
 Satan represents undefiled wisdom, instead of hypocritical self-deceit! 
 Satan represents kindness to those who deserve it, instead of love wasted on ingrates! 
 Satan represents vengeance, instead of turning the other cheek! 
 Satan represents responsibility for the responsible, instead of concern for psychic vampires! 
 Satan represents man as just another animal, sometimes better more often worse than those that walk on all fours, who, because of his "divine and intellectual development" has become the most vicious animal of them all! 
 Satan represents all of the so-called sins, as they lead to physical, mental, or emotional gratification! 
 Satan has been the best friend that the church has ever had, as he has kept it in business all of these years!

*Is there anything else I should know?*

Yeah, there are the rules of the earth. Eleven of these.

1) Do not give opinion or advice unless you are asked. 
2) Do not tell your troubles to others unless you are sure they want to hear them. 
3) When in another's lair,show him respect or else do not go there. 
4) If a guest in your lair annoys you,treat him cruelly and without mercy. 
5) Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal. 
6) Do not take that which does not belong to you unless it is a burden to the other person and he cries out to be relieved. 
7) Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of 
magic after having called upon it with success,you will loose all you have obtained. 
8) Do not complain about anything to which you need not subject yourself. 
9) Do not harm little children. 
10) Do not kill non-human animals unless attacked or for your food. 
11) When walking in open territory,bother no one. If someone bothers you,ask him to stop. If he does not stop,destroy him. 


If you're STILL confused about what LaVeyan satanism is, either visit http://www.maledicta.com/library/index.html or get in contact with Reverend Andre Schlesinger of the Church of Satan


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jun 2004)

> 1) Do not give opinion or advice unless you are asked.





If I was at all worried that anyone would take this seriously, I'd lock this, but I suspect that won't be necessary. Freedom of speech, religion etc are all fine and good, but using these forums to recruit for a religion (*any* religion) is in pretty poor taste...

...and just for good measure...  >


----------



## D-n-A (5 Jun 2004)

>

666


Well, thats my addition to this thread.



What was the point of posting this anyway, trying to convert us all to Satanism or somthin  :


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 Jun 2004)

Mr Nox, 14 years of age. 

Thats great you found a religion you like. Maybe theres somewhere else that you could spent your time educating the masses though instead of on a message board devoted to the canadian military.
Off topic or not this is still a military site, give your head a shake and go join a yahoo group.


----------



## muskrat89 (6 Jun 2004)

Nox - I can't very well lock this thread as Mr. Bobbitt saw fit to let it live (albeit for the entertainment value). I will however, tell you this. No more threads that I or the other Mods consider preaching, proselytizing, recruiting, etc. will be tolerated. If religion gets intertwined with another topic (i.e gay marriage, Padres in the Forces, Atheists in foxholes, death penalty, etc.) that will probably be acceptable. Most members on here consider religion a personal matter, and don't want to discuss it exclusively, on here. If you want to talk to Christian Soldiers, by all means make a post to that effect, and then take it private. 

This is not a debate. This is not a suggestion. 

This thread was your freebie.


----------



## Slim (6 Jun 2004)

To all.

Be advised that Young Mr Nox has been here before and has posted similer topics.

I believe that he was collectively told to knock it off last time as well.

Slim


----------



## Nox (6 Jun 2004)

I'm a Roman Catholic, not really a believer in Satanism, but I just found it interesting, how some people could be so impatient, if you can imagine coming from a Roman Catholic society this little cult is quite funny.


----------



## bossi (6 Jun 2004)

Heck - I think it's hilarious (and, it doesn't really matter what my religion is - suffice it to say, I'm not insecure about it)
Some of this stuff is actually quite entertaining (reminds me of Mork and Mindy - remember "Orson"?)



> 5) Herd Conformity-- It's all right to conform to a person's wishes, if it ultimately benefits you. But only fools follow along with the herd, letting an *impersonal entity* dictate to you. The key is to choose a master wisely instead of being enslaved by the whims of many.



And, ya gotta love some of these "rules of the Earth" (wherever they come from ... chuckle!)



> 1) Do not give opinion or advice unless you are asked.
> *(or, in other words, "trolls should be seen but not heard..."?)*
> 
> *3) When in another's lair,show him respect or else do not go there.
> ...


----------



## Goober (8 Jun 2004)

> 5) Do not make sexual advances unless you are given the mating signal.
> *(or, in other words, "Doc, I've got this constant ringing in my ears ... "?)*



Looks like you have a case of tinnitus 



> 7) Acknowledge the power of magic if you have employed it successfully to obtain your desires. If you deny the power of magic after having called upon it with success,you will *loose* all you have obtained.



Loose? As in opposite of tight?  Ack, can't help it, its one of my pet peeves.


----------



## tabernac (8 Jun 2004)

I am very sure he started this thread because he wanted to get something going. He wants controversy. And his post number to rise. Also to piss people off. He is very experienced at getting under people's skin.


----------



## Nox (8 Jun 2004)

cheeky_monkey said:
			
		

> I am very sure he started this thread because he wanted to get something going. He wants controversy. And his post number to rise. Also to piss people off. He is very experienced at getting under people's skin.


Controversy? Woah, slow down college boy. 

Oh, and you should be one of the best to know of how obnoxious I can be.

Anyhow, 





> Satan represents undefiled wisdom, instead of hypocritical self-deceit!


I think they are attempting to make Satan's figure a bit more benevolent. Although the anti-tolerance is extremely disturbing, but humorous as pointed out by bossi.


----------



## tabernac (9 Jun 2004)

Nox said:
			
		

> cheeky_monkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Oh, and you should be one of the best to know of how obnoxious I can be.



I guess if youve known some one (Nox) for 8 years, they might still be hiding something.


----------



## tabernac (10 Jun 2004)

> I believe that he was collectively told to knock it off last time as well. Slim


No one protested his Ark post more than you did, but the Ark post was acceptable, he did not really express any particular views, save that two of every animal was not physically possible. This topic is much worse than the Ark.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jun 2004)

When do we tell out parents we're doing homework, lock our door and sneak out the windows go down to the local sewer system and play some dungeons and dragons?


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2004)

I am a dungeon master on the ninth level.....My sword +9 combined with my healing potion..makes me quite the formidable opponent.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Jun 2004)

HA. Theres no such thing as a +9, +5 is the highest 

No no really though, if you show me a web site where i can post a 6 meg video i can show you an actual clip of kids playing dungeons and dragons "for real". Throwing paper balls at each other yelling "fire ball".

i could be mistaken but i think i saw a certain someone whos name rhymes with box   >


----------



## tabernac (11 Jun 2004)

;p That was sneaky. Nox was(he de-moded himself because he said it was boring and he was getting sh** for swearing at members) a religion moderator for some forum (forgot the name). He is some what allowed to have topics like this.


----------



## rdschultz (11 Jun 2004)

Oh, ok, having been a moderator on an unamed forum that deals with religon makes him credible.  Oh wait, no it doesn't.

He's only somewhat allowed to have topics that Mike Bobbit says he's somewhat allowed to have.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jun 2004)

You know hoser if you don't like how things are done here you can always leave, you are not forced to come here. So I think you have have a choice to make.


----------



## bossi (11 Jun 2004)

This is ironic - I, on the other hand, had a good laugh at hoser's post
(I thought his sarcastic humour was brilliant, i.e. pointing out Nox has no magical credibility)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2004)

Yeah, it could be taken a number of ways, but I took it as Bossi suggests...


----------



## rdschultz (11 Jun 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> You know hoser if you don't like how things are done here you can always leave, you are not forced to come here. So I think you have have a choice to make.



I do like how things are done here, perhaps there has been a misunderstanding.  

Cheeky_Monkey just pointed out that Nox was a moderator on some other religion forum, so he's somewhat allowed  to post religon topics here.  My point was that 1) Being a moderator on some unnamed  forum doesn't make one credible here (or at all).    It could be a crappy forum with twelve people, and they might not have any standards for their moderators for all we know.   2) Whatever his credentials, that doesn't make him allowed to do anything here.  This is a private forum, run out of Mike Bobbits pocket.  If Maj. Gen Lewis Mackenzie registered here, Mike could cut off his posting privileges or censor him  if he so desired.  

I have nothing but respect for the moderators of this board, and I apoligize if my intentions were not clear.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jun 2004)

No worries, that's how I took it.   It can be easy to mis-interpret things online sometimes, and I think that's all that happened here...

Thanks for the clarification.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> HA. Theres no such thing as a +9, +5 is the highest
> 
> No no really though, if you show me a web site where i can post a 6 meg video i can show you an actual clip of kids playing dungeons and dragons "for real". Throwing paper balls at each other yelling "fire ball".
> 
> i could be mistaken but i think i saw a certain someone whos name rhymes with box   >



LIGHTNING BOLT!!!  LIGHTNING BOLT!!!

http://www.dc101.com/videos/shmoo6.mpg


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jun 2004)

LOL sorry I am the dour naval type...so I took it oppositely of bossi and infanteer...I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## winchable (11 Jun 2004)

[quote  


LIGHTNING BOLT!!!  LIGHTNING BOLT!!! 


http://www.dc101.com/videos/shmoo6.mpg 

LOL HAHAHA I encourage everyone to look at that clip, I nearly wet my pants.


----------



## D-n-A (11 Jun 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> [quote
> 
> 
> LIGHTNING BOLT!!!   LIGHTNING BOLT!!!
> ...



ahahahaha

LIGHTNING BOLT!   DEATH DEATH!

nerds.. haha

I heard theres a full length 15min? version somewhere on the net.


----------



## atticus (11 Jun 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> LIGHTNING BOLT!!!   LIGHTNING BOLT!!!
> http://www.dc101.com/videos/shmoo6.mpg



hahaha ;D ;D ;D!!! I had always thought dungeons and dragons was played indoors away from sunlight :. Whats with the girl clapping at the end?


----------



## Nox (11 Jun 2004)

Isn't it great to have people discussion what you can and cannot do while you aren't around?

Also, about that nerd-fest clip... 'thing'. Is one of the kids throwing rocks at another one? And what's with the ob*nox*ious grunts and calling out 'death'. I can presume death means you lose, but what's with the grunting?

Also, about the girl clapping at the end. She could simply by a mistaken women who has a vile sexual interest, of which she sets up these nerds to do some corny ass shit for her, and that's how she gets her kicks. Wait, that was just confusing.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jun 2004)

Could be a sunday school outting.
Speaking about groups of misguided kids pretending to be vampires or wizards or harry potter getting together to act crap out,   heres a great quote from the maddox web page.



> I can't stand vampires and people who claim to be them. If there are real vampires, then there should be real vampire hunters. I don't have a beef with Mr. Tepes because I think we can all agree that impaling 20,000 people on stakes as a negotiating tactic is sufficiently awesome. What I have a problem with are these 14 year old losers who hang out at raves wearing prosthetic fangs, listening to obnoxious happy-hardcore dancing with giant platform shoes (courtesy of "Hot Topic," because all vampires shop at trendy clothing stores for their pre-packaged sub-culture needs). When they're not busy doing the dishes for their allowance, they're out doing evil things like smoking, staying up past curfew, or reading books on the occult at Barnes & Noble. They join little "sanguinarian" clubs and they change their names to something adequately evil like Raven, Ivy or Memnoch.
> 
> These are the same people who say they laugh during dramas when someone gets killed. We all know a person like this, they think they're morbid and mysterious because they force out a contrived chuckle during a death scene. Oooh, you laughed during a murder, you're so unique and evil. The fact that the number of members in these stupid clubs surge every time a new "Blade" movie comes out eludes them. Who has time for things like facts and responsibility when you're busy "feeding" yourself by having orgies that give you magical powers? Idiots.



Note to our younger readers, don't be like these guys


----------



## Nox (12 Jun 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> Could be a sunday school outting.
> Speaking about groups of misguided kids pretending to be vampires or wizards or harry potter getting together to act crap out,  heres a great quote from the maddox web page.
> 
> 
> ...


I've never heard fo people doing that before, well except for the happy-hardcore music, but that's about it. I should get out more.


----------



## Slim (12 Jun 2004)

This is, without a doubt, the wierdest thread I have ever seen! ???


----------



## D-n-A (12 Jun 2004)

http://www.portalnj.net/portal-frame.html


I think I found the lightning bolt people website

http://www.portalnj.net/photo_gallery/battles/medium/battle03.jpg
haha


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2004)

This thread begs the question; Are we bigger losers for having this entire thread hijacked to talk about them? 

We've become role playing groupies


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 Jun 2004)

Your not liking the part we got you playing Che!


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2004)

Not sure I follow that...


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jun 2004)

> Are we bigger losers for having this entire thread hijacked to talk about them?



Nope. They deserve to be made fun of.

We are hijacking this thread so the young mr nox doesn't get himself banned


----------



## Slim (18 Jun 2004)

Good idea Ghost

Lets talk about something else!

 ;D


----------



## atticus (21 Jul 2004)

Some people have waaay to much time on their hands.

http://portalnj.net/photo_gallery/town/large/town15.jpg


----------



## jswift872 (21 Jul 2004)

notice how they are fat and ugly? lol :-X the one third from the left reminds me of the comic store guy off of the Simpsons.   ;D

speaking of to much free time http://horseycircus.com/ > ;D


----------



## K. Ash (21 Jul 2004)

Fat and ugly....indeed.

Losers need life.


----------



## atticus (23 Jul 2004)

These are the kinds of people who don't have full time jobs and still live with their parents when their 30. It just isn't right. And their so serious about it!


----------



## K. Ash (23 Jul 2004)

I just started thinking about the comic book store guy from the Simpsons.


----------



## Crazy_Eyes (24 Jul 2004)

I dont know about you guys but the people around where i live who say they're vampires/satanists/ or other weird cult type things get the absolute sh*t kicking of a life time, really throws them off of it for awhile. I remember one time some weird little scrawny satanist kid started hissing at a group of me and my friends....just laughed lol, he got soo pissed....oh and by the way i'm aware my pic is a pentagram but i'm not satanist lol :dontpanic: anyways my 2 cents


----------



## JBP (24 Jul 2004)

OMFG!!! This has been the most HILLARIOUS thread I've read yet in my short time on this site so far! I second the motion of almost peeing my pants, don't you love the people you "meet" on the internet!!!! Ya gott alove open-minded individuals but my GOD so to speak!!!

 ;D ;D ;D

Poor kids' fourteen and he's trying to spread sh*t like this!!! Well folks, don't worry about the future of Canada, at least you all know we've got politically minded youngsters out there!!!!!  Be forwarned all major political parties! NDP, Conservative and Liberal alike! Beware the Satanist Party!... Oh... Wait, I thought. Oh, maybe my mistake! I thought that the Satanist party had thier leader as President of the US right now? Hmmm.....

 >


----------

